# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری یا روانشناسی؟؟!!

## broken

سلام دوستان  :Yahoo (1): 
بنظرتون پرستاری بهتر میتونه باشه یا روانشناسی؟
(از همه لحاظ نه فقط حقوق)
ممنون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## broken

up

----------


## azem

پرستاری بازار کارش بهتره
اما اینکه علاقه شما چیه بحثش جداست

----------


## the best dream

بنظر من پرستاری بهتره،
روانشناسی اشباعه حتی الان،چه برسه به 4سال دیگه که شما فارغ التحصیل بشی،
پرستاری درسته سخته،ولی شما میتونی تا دکترا ادامه بدی وسوپروایزر یا استاد دانشگاه بشی و یکم از حجم کاریت کم شه.

----------


## Negar_B

اگه میخوای بالیسانس بری سرکار وحقوق خوب بگیری پرستاری اگه قصدت ادامه تحصیله ومطمینی به خودت میتونی تادکترا بخونی فکراشباع شدنش نباش اره اشباعه چون شناوره ولی اگه بتونی دکترابگیری وتومراکزمشاوره کارکنی عالیه درامدش ازپرستاری بیشترمیشه درامدداشت

----------


## _Viper_

صد درصد ک پرستاری دیگ الان روانشناسی بازار کارش صفر شده.اگ میخوای ک بیکار نباشی ب یک جایی هم برسی چشم بسته برو پرستاری،البته ناگفته نماند ک ب علاقتم توجه کن ببین ک میتونی با شرایط پرستاری کنار بیای یا نه تمامیه جوانبو بچسب :Yahoo (105):

----------


## broken

ممنون از همه  :Yahoo (106): 
همونطور که @Negar_B گفت منم قصد ادامه تحصیل دارم تا دکترا اصلا قصد ندارن تا کارشناسی بخونم و هیچ... 
دانشگاه خوب هم میتونم بیارم مثل تبریز و  اصفهان و... 
از پرستاری به این خاطر کمی میترسم چون نهایت پیشرفت تو پرستاری سرپرستاری میشه اما به نظرم روانشناسی جای پیشرفت بالاتری میتونه داشته باشه(شایدم اشتباه فکر میکنم) 
چیکار کنم ؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## broken

ممنون از همه  :Yahoo (106): 
همونطور که @Negar_B گفت منم قصد ادامه تحصیل دارم تا دکترا اصلا قصد ندارن تا کارشناسی بخونم و هیچ... 
دانشگاه خوب هم میتونم بیارم مثل تبریز و  اصفهان و... 
از پرستاری به این خاطر کمی میترسم چون نهایت پیشرفت تو پرستاری سرپرستاری میشه اما به نظرم روانشناسی جای پیشرفت بالاتری میتونه داشته باشه(شایدم اشتباه فکر میکنم) 
چیکار کنم ؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Negar_B

> ممنون از همه 
> همونطور که @Negar_B گفت منم قصد ادامه تحصیل دارم تا دکترا اصلا قصد ندارن تا کارشناسی بخونم و هیچ... 
> دانشگاه خوب هم میتونم بیارم مثل تبریز و  اصفهان و... 
> از پرستاری به این خاطر کمی میترسم چون نهایت پیشرفت تو پرستاری سرپرستاری میشه اما به نظرم روانشناسی جای پیشرفت بالاتری میتونه داشته باشه(شایدم اشتباه فکر میکنم) 
> چیکار کنم ؟؟


به نظرم تاوقت هست برید ازنزدیک اشنابشید بامحیط کارش همونطور که پرستاری کارسنگینی داره ولی روان شناسی خوندن دروسش توحوصله هرکسی نیست باید ببینید علاقه دارید یانه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان 
> بنظرتون پرستاری بهتر میتونه باشه یا روانشناسی؟
> (از همه لحاظ نه فقط حقوق)
> ممنون


د
در مقطع ارشد گرایش پرستاری روان وجود داره. پس پرستاری

----------


## hamedhabibi

به نظرم جامعه نیازمند روانشناس در اینده بیشتر خواهد بود با این جنبش زیادی که طرف پرستاری داریم بنظرم پرستاری جالب نیست...

----------


## Alegzander

علاقه

----------

